# Who Will Win Superbowl 50?



## Bonzi (Sep 8, 2015)

Who do you think will win?
Post here and you get bragging rights in February!


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 8, 2015)

There will be no bragging from this Hawk fan.  Hawks will get to SB 50 and there will be no last second give away.  SB 50 will resemble SB 48.   Same results.


----------



## defcon4 (Sep 8, 2015)

Let's ask  bucs90  I am sure he has something interesting up in his sleeve


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2015)

Guess who I voted for!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 9, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Guess who I voted for!


 
Pats.... hello!  Think they can repeat huh?

I went with the Eagles.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who I voted for!
> ...



I think the Pats are going to want to prove a point this year!


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 10, 2015)

Green Bay over the Colts.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Journey wrote a song for Patriot fans, it is called "Don't Stop Believin'"


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 10, 2015)

Patriots........


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm going to go with the Colts.  They've added some nice pieces to a team that was close last year.

Sorry, Huggy but I think the Super Bowl hangover hits the Seahawks this year.  I think there are going to be issues in that locker room over who got paid and who didn't.  It's what happens when you go to the Super Bowl two years in a row and players see teammates making huge money and they're not.  In this era of the Salary Cap the hardest thing isn't building a great team...it's keeping it great for any length of time.

I think the dark horse pick would be the Eagles...because it comes down to whether Bradford can stay healthy.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 10, 2015)

Seahawks 
This time Lynch will run the ball


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2015)

Luissa said:


> Seahawks
> This time Lynch will run the ball



yeah the only team i see being able to stop the seahawks from winning another superbowl is the cardinals.they had key injurys to so many starters last year it is a credit to Bruce Ariens coaching they got as far as they did being down to a third string quarterback and still having an 11-5 record.amazing coaching job.

The cards wont have multiple key injurys this year and if palmer stays healthy,they could be the new superbowl champ.I am thinking the NFC title game which will be the REAL superbowl,will be between the hawks and cards and whoever wins that is the superbowl champ.the AFC is so weak with so many creampuffs.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It's not hard to believe with 4 Superbowl rings!  

This is the Patriots song . . . because the house of pain is in effect y'all, and anyone that steps up is gettin' wrecked!


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



cheater prosper?


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

ea sport predicted the last super bowl down to the exact score.  This year they predict that the Steelers will be in 7th Heaven.  

If not the Steelers I just hope it isn't the cheaters.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

Just a reminder how far the cheaters went.

Spygate: The NFL cover-up that started it all


----------



## Oldstyle (Sep 10, 2015)

People that can't compete invent excuses for why they lose.  The Steelers have an awful secondary.  They are going to get torn up by every good passing team they play this year.  Unless Big Ben can outscore the opposition in a shootout then they don't have a prayer.  That's NOT a championship makeup for a team.  Sorry...


----------



## Zander (Sep 10, 2015)

The Detroit Lions !!!!!

this is their year........


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Anyone watching the game?  House of pain I told ya!


----------



## Zander (Sep 10, 2015)

GRONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 10, 2015)

I know who won't be making the playoffs if tonight is any indication.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Gronk is having an outstanding game.   







That new running back, Dion Lewis, is wicked awesome too.  Other than coughing up the ball once, he has had a really great game too.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Gronk is having an outstanding game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree about Lewis.  Picked him up last night in my fantasy league.  He looks to be Vereen's replacement.

Don't go getting too excited over Gronkowski.  He is the Derrick Rose of football.


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

Not looking so good.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gronk is having an outstanding game.
> ...



Gronk is the bomb.  He loves puppies and kittens too.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Interception!!!   Woot!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Not looking so good.



Steelers fan?


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

Ugh! This game is a mess. To top it off, the Bucs gave a up a run at the Top of 12th. Not a good night for Pittsburgh' sports.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Ugh! This game is a mess. To top it off, the Bucs gave a up a run at the Top of 12th. Not a good night for Pittsburgh' sports.



Sorry about that sweetie.


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Not looking so good.
> ...





If we lose, which seems very likely, at least I get to stare at Gronk and Edelman. Meow!


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! This game is a mess. To top it off, the Bucs gave a up a run at the Top of 12th. Not a good night for Pittsburgh' sports.
> ...



I have faith in my Buccos. 

The Steelers' D is very young and we need our O to really step up and put points on the board to compensate for that fact. That isn't happening this evening.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Meowwww!!!!


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

Where are my smelling salts?! lol


----------



## mdk (Sep 10, 2015)

Bucs tied that shit up with solo shot homer! Woot!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

I think it's safe to call the game.    The Steelers just got a TD, but there are only 4 seconds left.  So the final will be 28 to 21.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> Not looking so good.



Cheaters win. Still setting illegal picks, not called of course.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Not looking so good.
> ...



Patriots won!!!    You can go eat worms now.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



If they had a place kicker it was a one point game.  If they hadn't had the debucle at the one yard line, who knows?  Never the less the better cheaters won, and they are cheaters.  New defensive coordinator, new secondary, give them a game or two.


----------



## Freewill (Sep 10, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



Cheaters won, no doubt cheater prosper.  Be proud of yourself, be a cheater it pays.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Freewill said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2015)

Freewill said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Why don't you go post on one of the MANY "Patriots are cheaters" threads instead of ruining this one?  Douche.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?



It's cool by me. At least this is a thread where everyone is free to post.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Anyone watching the game?  House of pain I told ya!


 
I fell asleep, thought it would be a blow out!  But they only won by a touchdown.... what happened?  
Ben get a hot hand?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?
> ...


 
What thread *CAN'T* you post on?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



People will report you if you are off topic and have a post removed. Pretty silly of you ask me. There are threads that I stay away from because the thread title explains who they want posting.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
Ah.... I have never had that happen (and I have been off topic) but maybe I have not been around long enough to have had that happen to me yet.... I have been warned though


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching the game?  House of pain I told ya!
> ...


yeah i thought it was going to be a blowout as well especially since the steelers were on the road.i switched it on and saw a couple minutes of it and the timing to when i switched it on could not have been any more perfect.i got to see shady brady take a big hit.

there is chrissys house of pain.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

I had no interest in that game.  Stealers and Cheatriots...both will always have an * beside their SB title


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone watching the game?  House of pain I told ya!
> ...



Didn't you read my posts about it?    Steelers scored a TD in the last 10 or so seconds of the game.  Anyways, the Pats had a great game.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I had no interest in that game.  Stealers and Cheatriots...both will always have an * beside their SB title



Lol.    The Pats are going to have a great year.  If you want to keep crying over them, be my guest.  It kind of funny.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I had no interest in that game.  Stealers and Cheatriots...both will always have an * beside their SB title



Nice ally you've got there.  911 truther.  Ba-ha-ha!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?



Why do you care?  Who are you?  The thread police or somethin?


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
Yeah but I typed earlier than I read through the posts.... the game was a blow out, more than the score indicated... kudos to your Pats!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



The Pats definitely played a better game.  Ben got off one HUGE pass though.  That led to one of their TDs.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?
> ...


 
It's MY thread, I get to be the police!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
He's such a pervert! Gross!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



It was pouring last night too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


get it right,you mean kudos to your cheats.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Lol.  I don't know if I believe the stories.  Obviously, it is definitely a possibility tho . . . look at the people you would never suspect of doing such things . . . like Bill Cosby.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Anyhow, our team went through a lot of changes and a lot of crap this year, and I am quite pleased with their performance last night.    The Steelers are NOT slouches.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Bonzi 

While I enjoy a blowout of course (who doesn't?), I find that the closer games are actually much more exciting and keep you on the edge of your seat.  Besides, you know, the Pats can't do anything right.  Whenever we have a blowout game, we are accused of "racking up points" against the opponents.  Lol.  Can you believe that bullshit???    "Oh, we've scored enough points now, let's stop playing now."  Good grief!  People are such pussies.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
If what I see on here is any indication of "real life" nothing would surprise me!


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi
> 
> While I enjoy a blowout of course (who doesn't?), I find that the closer games are actually much more exciting and keep you on the edge of your seat.  Besides, you know, the Pats can't do anything right.  Whenever we have a blowout game, we are accused of "racking up points" against the opponents.  Lol.  Can you believe that bullshit???    "Oh, we've scored enough points now, let's stop playing now."  Good grief!  People are such pussies.


 
Hmmm I have no idea what it's like to root for a winner... remember, I'm in the DC area!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

I am also very pleased with our new running back, #33, Dion Lewis.  He apparently played for another team a couple/few years back and got injured and hasn't played since last night.  So, considering he has been out of the game for so long, he played very well!    VERY well.  He is going to be a valuable asset to our team if he stays healthy.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm excited about this year!    Really excited!


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Why were 1st game of the season play by plays posted in this thread?
> ...


Wow snarky today.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Me???  Lol.    This is the second time in less than two days that you've "lectured" me about not being on topic, the music thread and now here.  I'm not the one lecturing here, maam.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Proved my previous statement


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Errr, okay.  Lol.  Someone certainly is snarky but it isn't me.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It's ok that you can't see it but then again you can't see that Tom Brady was involved in anything under the table either and that everyone else EXCEPT the most devout Patriot fans do.  Steeler fans behaved in same manner after SB 40.  It is all about who you know and your market value.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Okay.    I like the Pats.  They are my team.  I've been following them for years.  I don't really care about your personal opinions.  No offense and not trying to be snarky.    What do you think?  I'm going to abandon my team or something?  Stop watching football?  I don't know what you want from me, really.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Oh, and another thing?  The Patriots are an awesome team.  They have excellent coaching and are a talented bunch of guys.  Say what you will, but those are the facts.    If you want to chalk up all of their successes to a deflated football, then that's your problem and you don't know much about the Pats or the game, I would say.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

There are other threads dedicated to that team specifically or there is an option to start a thread about just the match up from last night.  Huggy starts one almost every week for the Seahawks.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

Pats coaching staff is excellent.  Aside from the Aaron Hernandez fiasco, who was obviously a psychopath and what he did has nothing to do with the Pats organization, the coaching staff for the Patriots runs a very tight ship.  The guys are all pretty well disciplined and do their jobs on the field and maintain a level of dignity off the field (aside from perhaps a few MINOR incidents with Randy Moss way back when).  Anyhow, anyone who says that the Patriots are not a good and talented team that is well coached are just fucking morons when it comes to football, IMHO.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> There are other threads dedicated to that team specifically or there is an option to start a thread about just the match up from last night.  Huggy starts one almost every week for the Seahawks.



Well, Bonzi, who started the thread, says she doesn't care.  Why you care, I don't know.  Put me on ignore if you find my posts so bothersome.  Problem solved.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm certainly not going to post to please your arse, that's for sure lady.  Lol.    Funny that you would even suggest such a thing.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and another thing?  The Patriots are an awesome team.  They have excellent coaching and are a talented bunch of guys.  Say what you will, but those are the facts.    If you want to chalk up all of their successes to a deflated football, then that's your problem and you don't know much about the Pats or the game, I would say.


It wasn't just that one incident and that is all the more I will say about it on this thread.  Those issues are being discussed elsewhere in the Sports Forum


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I'm certainly not going to post to please your arse, that's for sure lady.  Lol.    Funny that you would even suggest such a thing.


Nope, you don't post to attract women and everyone knows that


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 11, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> There are other threads dedicated to that team specifically or there is an option to start a thread about just the match up from last night.  Huggy starts one almost every week for the Seahawks.



As well I should!


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Oh, and another thing?  The Patriots are an awesome team.  They have excellent coaching and are a talented bunch of guys.  Say what you will, but those are the facts.    If you want to chalk up all of their successes to a deflated football, then that's your problem and you don't know much about the Pats or the game, I would say.


I do not follow the Pats, they are not in my team's division nor conference but to say I do not know much about the game of football honestly gave me a chuckle.  The facts however are that the Pats have been found guilty of under handed tactics long before this which if you read reports now surfacing more prominently now illustrate a number of them.  I do believe there is a thread in the Sports Forum about that very thing.  I have watched the NFL as a full time fan since 1984.  I doubt you can claim the same since if I recall correctly in 1984 you would have been 6.  Most 6 year olds do not sit and watch football much less understand it.  My educated guess is that you have not followed the team even since their logo was changed in 1993 and that Brady is the only QB you have known them to have.  See I remember when their QB was Tony Eason then Steve Grogan came back in for awhile so to state that I do not know much about the game itself is laughable.  It doesn't take someone knowing many of the rules to know that stealing other teams playbooks, bugging their locker rooms, jamming their communication equipment, video taping other teams, and deflating balls are not actions written as exceptions in the fine print of the general rules of the game.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 11, 2015)

I've followed the NFL long before there were Seahawks my history with Seattle is Zorn and the 2-12 first season. Watching the 1:00 game and the lights of the Kingdome.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 11, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> I've followed the NFL long before there were Seahawks my history with Seattle is Zorn and the 2-12 first season. Watching the 1:00 game and the lights of the Kingdome.


My dad's cousin tried to get me to watch for years but hey I was a kid and I had a lot of bike riding to do lol but I did look forward to him throwing the ball around with us neighborhood kids each week.  It encouraged me to learn the game and appreciate it


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 12, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I've followed the NFL long before there were Seahawks my history with Seattle is Zorn and the 2-12 first season. Watching the 1:00 game and the lights of the Kingdome.
> ...



I loved Kenny Stabler. He was a left handed QB, I was left handed, the world loved America's team and the world hated the renegade Raiders. I had to love the Raiders. Then came the 2-12 Seahawks, my Raiders were 13-1.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and another thing?  The Patriots are an awesome team.  They have excellent coaching and are a talented bunch of guys.  Say what you will, but those are the facts.    If you want to chalk up all of their successes to a deflated football, then that's your problem and you don't know much about the Pats or the game, I would say.
> ...



Indeed that is funny that some nutcase thinks you dont much about football.

In fact that was why I just assumed you were a dude  in the beginning was because you have a great understanding of the game and know an awful lot about it as much as any of us do here.

gals seldom know little about football at all "you being the very rare exception"  and since all your posts clearly show you indeed know an awful lot about the game and your the only gal that does come here on a regular basis weekly to discuss it,that was why I just assumed in the beginning,you were a dude since you indeed know as much as the rest of us here.

I just assumed you were using the user name you do because I have come across people over the years of guys who use the user name of a lady for some strange wacky reason only known to them.

all those points you made about the cheatriots though of course never register with the cheatriot apologists.they dont know anything about logic and common sense so it will just fall on deaf ears.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 15, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think will win?
> Post here and you get bragging rights in February!


Detroit Lions


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think will win?
> ...


 a little biased are we?

your not doing what cheatriot fans do everyday  which is only think with your heart instead of your mind now are you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 15, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Seahawks
> ...



after seeing how the hawks could not win a game yesterday where  it was practically giftwrapped for them to do so given  to them for the taking and carrol is as shady as belicheat is i have concluded,I now have to change this prediction to being the two teams that play in the NFC title game will probably be the cardinals and the packers,whoever has home field advantage will win and they will be the next superbowl champ.that will be the REAL superbowl.

the team from the AFC they play in the superbowl to win it ? Im still taking the Ravens even after last night.Mile High stadium is probably the most difficult place to win for an opposing team and they played them close.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 15, 2015)

Steelers!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and another thing?  The Patriots are an awesome team.  They have excellent coaching and are a talented bunch of guys.  Say what you will, but those are the facts.    If you want to chalk up all of their successes to a deflated football, then that's your problem and you don't know much about the Pats or the game, I would say.
> ...



Well I was 15 in 1993, and I remember when Drew was the QB, and I remember when the Pats were struggling as a team.  I was a fan then, and I'm a fan now.  You are the one here who apparently has a problem.  If you don't like my posts, then don't read them.  If you think I'm going to post to please you, then you are a big old fool.    Now, have a nice day.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 15, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It was funny way back in high school because I was shy and unknown to the student body but I found myself surrounded (mostly by girls) during football games on Friday nights because they had no clue what was happening on the field and when a penalty was called asked me if it was for or against our team.  Often the cheerleaders didn't know for sure what was happening.  Too bad they rejected me from the cheer squad lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


As I said...in 1984 you would have been about 6.  No, you post to attract and flirt with men mostly but I do not see that you have a firm grasp of football and the rules that govern it.  I see a lot of pictures of Tom Brady from you and a lot of taunting from you but a post detailing play analysis is absent.  If your goal in posting in the Sports Forum was to make yourself more appealing to men they would just prefer you go get them a beer.    (I too can make catty smiley faces)


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Whatever weird lady, what you think means absolutely nothing, TBH.  I will flirt if I want to.  I will post whatever I want.  If you don't like it . . . . too bad for you, I suppose.    You are more than welcome to pass by my posts, but I will keep posting here, flirting and doing what I want.  K?   Now, try to act like a grown up.

Strange that a person with an avatar of herself in a bra and panties would say such things.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 15, 2015)

meeeow


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2015)

NY Clippers over the Atlanta Padres in 5 games.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 15, 2015)

oh my how sweet that would be if the pats could get back to the big game this year...  





*Host selection process*

In early 2012, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell stated that the league planned to make the 50th Super Bowl "spectacular" and that it would be "an important game for us as a league."[11]

Although there is currently no NFL franchise in the Los Angeles area, Goodell said in 2009 that the game could be held there to mark the fiftieth Super Bowl and to commemorate Super Bowl I, which was held at Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum.[12]

Super Bowl 50 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 15, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


At least you admit what you are here to do.  Doesn't matter what my avi is, it is what you say and how you say it that gets respect and the only people who use the term "act like a grown up" are children or when adults speak to a small child in simple terms.  The pic doesn't have anything hanging out nor do I have posed pictures advertising myself.  If you talk about football great but again...your response had nothing of football in it.  Most women can't debate and discuss football and an avatar has nothing to do with it.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 15, 2015)

Valerie said:


> oh my how sweet that would be if the pats could get back to the big game this year...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I thought they tore the coliseum down a long time ago.  Jeez!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 15, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about.  I post here in the sports forum all the time.  I also posted in the sports section at another forum.  I like my Patriots, and I'm going to keep posting about them.  What I do is of no concern to you, and has no effect on you, so mind your business please.  Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2015)

I see the Pats have grabbed the top spot again.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 17, 2015)

HUGGY said:


>


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 17, 2015)

Seattle has been to the Superbowl 3 times in 9 years actually and Billy Ray Cyrus had many albums and songs in country music then starred on a great show called Doc on the Pax Network in the mid 90's before going on to be on Hannah Montana.  The other two I know little about.  Cute try though


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2015)

Odium said:


> Steelers!


Better rethink that  now with Big Ben out for a while.

In years past this injury would have been no big deal because charlie batch was a very good reliable backup for them who they could count on to play four to six games and they wouldnt lose more than 1 game or so in that span.

Now they got the murderer as their backup so they are toast.that was why the jets let him go because he was not effective for them last year when he got on the field.


----------



## Preacher (Sep 28, 2015)

Odium said:


> Steelers!


what's so funny!?


----------



## Preacher (Sep 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers!
> ...


Ugh yeah its hard to cheer for them with that dog murdering POS back there at QB.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yep I see the Cards and the Packers playing in the NFC title game this year with the winner of that game winning the superbowl.that game will be the REAL superbowl.The cardinals look unstoppable this year after blowing out the 49ers yesterday.they would have been in the title game last year if not for some major injurys to key players.

they are a team that can overcome adversity.they have a coach who has installed a next man up attitude that when one starter goes down the next guy can come in and they dont miss a  beat. 

He has them all believing in themselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 28, 2015)

Three weeks into the season I'd go Pats vs Packers

Still with good shots ...Cards, Seahawks, Atlanta, Cinci


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Three weeks into the season I'd go Pats vs Packers
> 
> Still with good shots ...Cards, Seahawks, Atlanta, Cinci



Still real early but I would agree with you. The Colts were my AFC favorite and they are terrible. The Cards are incredible as are the Pats. Brady has been off the hook, not sure if that can continue. Bengals are also looking like a real contender, but they seem to early on.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Seattle has been to the Superbowl 3 times in 9 years actually and Billy Ray Cyrus had many albums and songs in country music then starred on a great show called Doc on the Pax Network in the mid 90's before going on to be on Hannah Montana.  The other two I know little about.  Cute try though



My God, it was a joke!!!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with my original pick of the Patriots, of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2015)

i still think the packers and cards will face each other in the NFC title game with the cardinals winning and going to the superbowl and winning.the packers as always,dont have a defense,they were exposed last night letting the chiefs get back into it when they should have blown them out.


----------



## KissMy (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe the Packers will win this year!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

KissMy said:


> I believe the Packers will win this year!



The Patriots versus the Packers?    That would be a good game!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 15, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Who do you think will win?
> Post here and you get bragging rights in February!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Three weeks into the season I'd go Pats vs Packers
> 
> Still with good shots ...Cards, Seahawks, Atlanta, Cinci


 
Five weeks in....still looks good


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Three weeks into the season I'd go Pats vs Packers
> ...


 
Not sure Atlanta is the real deal... my Redskins almost beat them


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 15, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
So did my Giants but they seem to be getting fat off of the NFC East

Lets see how they do against the rest of the league


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Apparently there are a lot of Seahawks fans on this forum.  Lol.  They aren't even doing so well in their own conference.  I believe they only have 2 wins so far?


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 15, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Giants always luck out.... always.... and they are never that good...

...but you do have Odell Beckham... (who I just noticed missed practice today....)


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 15, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yeah, they certainly luck out.  I'm sure you can guess why I'm not a fan of the Giants.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 15, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
ChrisL agrees.  She's thinking about that Superbowl....


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In life and in the NFL, you make your own luck

Redskins suck because they have the worst organization in football
Giants do things right


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
I actually agree.  Starts in the office.  It's said knowing there is no foreseeable future of getting rid of Dan Snyder & Co.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Lol.  The Giants got lucky against the Pats a number of times.  That is all, shit luck.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Giants outplayed them both times
Pats were unable to stop game winning 80+ yard drives by Eli

If not for the Giants, the Pats would be considered the greatest team of all time


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There were several bad calls in that game, as well as some very "lucky" catches.  That is all.  Eli Manning isn't HALF the QB that Brady is.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Agree

Eli is not half the QB that Brady is
But with all the chips on the line, it was Eli who came up with two game winning drives. 

In terms of luck, Giants made the big catches, Patriots dropped theirs


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's true, but the Giants did have some lucky moments.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 18, 2015)

Redskins... why do I bother!!!????


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Redskins... why do I bother!!!????



I saw a little of that game.  I was rooting for the Skins.  I don't like the Jets.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Redskins... why do I bother!!!????
> ...


 
I wish we could have helped the Pats out... but we suck!
Guess I need to start focusing on Hockey!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Was New England lucky when they beat Seattle?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No.  Actually, IIRC, one of the Seahawks receivers got a really lucky catch while he at first fumbled the ball on the ground.  It bounced off of his knee and landed in his damn hands!  *SMH*


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

The winning TD, in that game?  That wasn't luck.  That was skill.    By a rookie against a veteran no less.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Apparently, you cannot watch the video on this site, but just click where it says "watch on YouTube."


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The winning TD, in that game?  That wasn't luck.  That was skill.    By a rookie against a veteran no less.



Lol! Yeah, pure skill.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The winning TD, in that game?  That wasn't luck.  That was skill.    By a rookie against a veteran no less.
> ...



Yup! Malcolm Butler!  Did you watch the vid?  He totally outsmarted him.  Lol.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yeah, sure. It's funny when the other team does it, it's lucky, when your team does it, it's skill. Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No, you obviously aren't familiar with the play I was talking about.  It was certainly luck.  It wasn't like Malcolm Butler stepping up to intercept.  It was a fumbled ball which bounced off the leg of the player and landed in his hands.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Whhaaaattt???  



Edit:  Cleaned up this post for you all so it's less confusing.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 18, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> The winning TD, in that game?  That wasn't luck.  That was skill.    By a rookie against a veteran no less.



Seattle folds in the fourth quarter again today

Four losses and the defense no longer scares anyone


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2015)

Well, the Pats/Colts game starts in about 15 minutes, so I have to log off now.  Wish the Patriots luck!   

TTYL peoples!


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 19, 2015)

Pats exacted their revenge on the tattle-tale Colts last night....


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pats exacted their revenge on the tattle-tale Colts last night....



I was a little worried at a couple of points during the game, but the Pats managed to pull off another win!


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pats exacted their revenge on the tattle-tale Colts last night....



Colts played well, I was expecting a big win by the Patriots and that didn't happen.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pats exacted their revenge on the tattle-tale Colts last night....
> ...



A win is a win.  In the end, it doesn't matter if it was a "big" win or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 19, 2015)

The Pats O-line was sucking it during the first half.  That certainly didn't help matters.  Defense was meh.  They need to work on that weakness.


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 19, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yes you are right, however, there is a difference in wins that I look at. Seattle beat Detroit, barely and that was a sign of trouble and they went 0-2 since then. 

Colts played their best game of the year and should improve. The Pat played a quality game and a quality team. 

Denver is 6-0 and their wins are not as impressive as other teams. The defense looks good, the offense is terrible. 

A win is a win, when you get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)


The groundhog did....


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)


I wanted to mention that guy.  We talked about him at lunch today.  If the Bronco's would have lost he would have been to blame for the way he played.  He should have been ejected after this toss.  He reminded me of that guy on Cleveland.  Sherman's not a thug but this guy is.  He crazy.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)
> ...


You should have voted.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> You should have voted.


The groundhog predicted it when they dragged him out of his hole on this past Tuesday, the poll was posted in September....


----------



## TrinityPower (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)
> ...


Talib?  Yeah he sure got tagged for penalties in the first half.  I thought he was going to get benched.  That play was uncalled for and he should have been ejected.  He didn't just do it accidentally, that was intentional.  I do not know much about the guy or his method of play but it would be interesting to look up his penalty stats and fines


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...


Talib would have been ejected in the first half if the NFL's proposed personal foul rules were in play because he couldn't contain his emotions, and then after the game he made a suggestive remark to his wife during the middle of his interview and then tripped climbing up on stage for another interview.
So it really should be no surprise that in the winning locker room, Talib also slyly called out Panthers quarterback Cam Newton.
"There ain't no Easter Bunny, there ain't no Santa Claus, there ain't no Superman," Talib said, referring to Newton's nickname.

When reached for comment all little Jenny had to say was


​


----------



## TrinityPower (Feb 8, 2016)

wow!  Again....no class


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> wow!  Again....no class


This kid will never love football again


​


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

I was in a bar packed with fans and we all thought he'd get ejected for that one. It was downright vicious. I'm surprised there wasn't a fight


----------



## TrinityPower (Feb 8, 2016)

Well he had two flags on him before that for roughness I believe.  His intentions were clear


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> I was in a bar packed with fans and we all thought he'd get ejected for that one. It was downright vicious. I'm surprised there wasn't a fight



He was making some stupid plays. That whole first half penalties kill any Denver momentum.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > And no one thought the Bronco's would win ;--)
> ...



That penalty ended up being for one yard


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> Well he had two flags on him before that for roughness I believe.  His intentions were clear


Actually my brother was right.  Had he not facemasked like that the guy would have scored a TD.  Did Carolina end up scoring a touchdown that drive?  I believe they scored anyways.  If not that facemask was genius.  LOL.


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Well he had two flags on him before that for roughness I believe.  His intentions were clear
> ...



As I recall they were held to a field goal attempt that failed


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

Carolina scored a TD on that drive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?

this game proved as always the NFL is as corrupt as our government and the superbowl is as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling,they made three critical bad calls against the panthers when they had momentum going for them when they had the donkeys defense on their heels yet not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL went against the donkeys.

reminded me of the raiders/pats game from several years ago with the tuck rule game where they not only screwed the raiders with the tuck rule but they also made three critical bad calls against them and did not make ONE SINGLE BAD CALL against the cheatriots.

same thing in this game.the NFL obviously wanted Peyton Manning to have another ring,this superbowl was further proof these games are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling and the NFL is as corrupt as out government is. I'll never watch another superbowl again,that is unless it is of course my LA Rams.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?
> 
> this game proved as always the NFL is as corrupt as our government and the superbowl is as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling,they made three critical bad calls against the panthers when they had momentum going for them when they had the donkeys defense on their heels yet not ONE SINGLE BAD CALL went against the donkeys.
> 
> ...



You just made me remember that great catch the receiver made and they said it wasn't a catch, so Carolina challenged the call and they lost the challenge.  That was SOOOO a catch.


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

I hear a whine in the distance ;--) 

Can't quite make it out, sounds like 



YOU LOST, DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Zander (Feb 8, 2016)

From my view it looked like Cam Newton quit when he didn't dive for his own fumble. He plays for his own aggrandizement, not for the team. 






He shot his mouth off all week, so the universe rewarded him.  Then he acted like an immature baby at the press conference.  He's got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I said last year i would never watch another superbowl again i only went back on that this year since it was the 50th anniversary so i thought what the hell?
> ...


exactly,even the announcers could not believe it wasnt a catch.
the american sheople are so brainwashed,they dont get it that these games are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling.

Like I said,UNLESS it is my LOS ANGELES Rams of course,I'll never watch another superbowl again.And the fact they have only made it to the superbowl ONCE way back in 1980,that could be a long time.

the playoffs and the superbowl are so much rigged its pathetic.Its so obvious the refs wanted Peyton Manning to win another superbowl.

next year I will of course watch the Rams,I'll NEVER miss another one of their games,but i will ONLY watch them just to look at their cool looking uniforms,they are going back to the LA colors thank god.

thank god they are and thank god they are leaving those ugly looking rags they wore in stank louis there,had they always had those ugly looking rags they wore in st louis in the beginning in LA,i never would have become a Rams fan in the first place.

thats the ONLY reason I'll watch NFL football next year is to look at the LOS ANGELES Rams uniform colors.I wont get into this winning/losing thing anymore knowing these games are so fucking rigged.

Pretty much these days the only NFL games i watch are the classics from yesteryear,I been spending money buying those games over the net.back in the day and age when the NFL was not corrupt and fixed like it it today.

FUCK THE NFL.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


Oh stop being a little Baby. People love soap operas and big time wrestling.

If it was rigged they would have given Detroit ONE in 50 years, don't you think? Maybe 1 of those 4 years the bills went and lost in the Superbowl they could have written in a lions loss. Arent they worried about viewership in Detroit?

You're just mad because you've never had a winner. I understand it's not Rogers fault the lions suck. That's all on the lions. But we just hired new management. Stay tuned.

So stop being a pussy. If you don't watch, how do you know so much?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Carolina scored a TD on that drive.


What do you think about cam not diving for that ball?

People say cam will be back, but who knows? Look at Marino. Look at Rogers drew brees and all the other qb's win or lose who've only been to one Superbowl. 31 other teams got something to say about that.

There was a time in the 4th where cam was down 6. I'm sure he was thinking what I was. He was gonna March down the field, eat up the clock and win the Superbowl. What a let down it must have been when it went down the way it did.

Didn't Aaron rogers prove it ain't over till its over? He should have dove for that ball.

But then again that's a multi million dollar arm and big guys were jumping on that ball.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

Offensive lines win Superbowl IMO. Protect your qb and win. Don't you lose


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Actually it was Elway who decided after Maning's first loss that defenses earn the big W. He set out to build a great defensive squad and he did it. Earned us the big one. 

This was no accident 

Were there some bad calls, of course there were but that happens in every game. Quit your bitching. 

Can't wait till next season. Maning is bound to be retiring, Bret is likely to be the starter. Its going to be a whole new show and I think we'll do well. 

So to all those Carolina fans, all I can say is, suck it up Princess.


----------



## Zander (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carolina scored a TD on that drive.
> ...



I think his refusal to dive for his own fumble reveals a lot about his character. He plays for himself. Otherwise he would have dove for that ball and fought for it! He would do it for the team. All he did all week was talk smack. The universe rewarded him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Carolina scored a TD on that drive.
> ...



I would have jumped in, it was do or die and he second guessed it all. I thought he would have drove down the field however, the defense Denver had shut him down. The Broncos came in with a good game plan. Cam needs to mature, you got to like that he likes to win and gets excited. If you had the choice between Bradford and Newton, who would you take. It's a no brainer I'd take Newton.

Tough to figure out who is going to be there year after year. The Raiders look like they are going to make a run in the next couple of years. Lots of parity in the NFL.


----------



## 9aces (Feb 8, 2016)

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



He made himself the center of attention, and he loved it when it was going well.  Now...he's the center of attention again, take the bad...with the good.

He has only himself to blame for the face punching he's getting right now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



wow your seriously in denial mode the NFL is as corrupt as our government is.amazing how you can accept it that our government is corrupt but the NFL is not.

mad cause i never had a winner? now thats funny stuff there.
what about my royals thats a winner right there.thats a horrible theory of yours because when the royals lost in the playoffs three years in a row to the yankees in the 70's i did not make excuses for them,they played so bad they deserved to lose.those games were not rigged,baseball is much more difficult to rig than NFL football.

oh what about the lions/cowboys game last year when they picked up the yellow flag for an obvious pass interference penalty against the cowboys which cost your Lions the game with no explanation whatsoever given? if you dont think that game was rigged for them to win and had the home town refs in their pockets,your very gullible indeed.

just because i seldom watch NFL games anymore since i am awake to how rigged and corrupt   they are and watch games from yesteryear instead,no need to say I am a baby.

like I said,the rams are the only team i will watch next year ONLY to look at their uniform colors,thats it nothing else.if thats being a baby,then so be it,Im proud to be that little baby then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

Zander said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



the panthers deserved to lose this game no doubt, i wont deny that.

I could not believe he did not sprint for more bootlegs  and take the game himself,he was too much a wuss worried about getting hurt it looks like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> Actually it was Elway who decided after Maning's first loss that defenses earn the big W. He set out to build a great defensive squad and he did it. Earned us the big one.
> 
> This was no accident
> 
> ...




that would not be me then since everyone who knows me here knows i have an obsession over the LA RAMS.

So who is that princess you are referring to? couldnt be since im no panther fan.

nice coincidence theory there but miserable fail,when you have SEVERAL critical bad calls go against one team but not one single bad call against the other,sorry charlie but thats no coincidence. your in serious denial mode afraid to face it that a game that is near and dear to you is rigged.get over it.

I dont like either of these teams personally so it made no difference to me who won.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 8, 2016)

It's a lot easier to qb when your offensive line protects you. Good for Denver's defensive line. They made a mobile qb immobile. 

Two years ago I didn't see Seattle coming and this year I didn't think Denver was all that.

Who knew they could do that to cam.


----------



## Boston1 (Feb 8, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> Boston1 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it was Elway who decided after Maning's first loss that defenses earn the big W. He set out to build a great defensive squad and he did it. Earned us the big one.
> ...



I hear a whine

Sounds kinda like a really small violin


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2016)

Congratulations to Peyton Manning!  I've always liked and respected Peyton and I'm pretty sure he is retiring, so it's nice that he goes out a winner.  

Congrats to the rest of the Bronco players too.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 9, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Congratulations to Peyton Manning!  I've always liked and respected Peyton and I'm pretty sure he is retiring, so it's nice that he goes out a winner.
> 
> Congrats to the rest of the Bronco players too.


What about that thug who facemasked the shit out of that Carolina player then called cam out on twitter after the game?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 9, 2016)

Boston1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Boston1 said:
> ...



your hearing is good but your eyesight is poor as hell.
I thought i made it perfectly clear i was laughing at your theory that I am a panthers fan and how you played dodgeball there i have an obsession over the LA RAMS,ask sealy,he'll vouch for that and tell you all about it.

since i hate both teams i liken it to the elections,cant pull for either candidate since both parties are corrupt and there is no difference between the two so it does not matter  who wins,your screwed either way since neither are there to serve the people like they are suppose to,only the bankers.

kinda a poor analogy there but since i dont like either team,it really made no difference to me PRINCESS.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations to Peyton Manning!  I've always liked and respected Peyton and I'm pretty sure he is retiring, so it's nice that he goes out a winner.
> ...



What of him?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You congratulate  him too?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I assume this post was for someone else,not me?


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 10, 2016)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Looks to me like it went to ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 10, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm not going to get all upset about that stupid stuff.  Not my team, I don't care.  Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


you must have never talked with her before in the past about how the cheatriots have tainted the game and are a bunch of cheaters and liars because like all cheatriot apologists the truth hurts her feelings on that and she goes into meltdown mode taking it so very personal same as her hubby old fart style.

at first I thought she was a child  when she first started posting here since she acts like a five year old same as OFS and all other  patriot worshippers.

Even BP who posted here last year tried to tell her that he always found her to be reasonable and rational and all other discussions around the board out of the sports section but found her very immature and irrational when it came to the cheats.

that being said i dont know HOW you can stand her.


----------

